# Off to Acadia Village for a week - anyone need any info on the area or the resort ?



## tonyg (Jun 10, 2022)

Leaving for Maine tomorrow.


----------



## Patri (Jun 10, 2022)

Have fun. Friends are there right now. Nice time to travel.


----------



## mpizza (Jun 10, 2022)

Yes, thank you!

I have an exchange for August 2023 and would love a trip report!


----------



## amycurl (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't have any information about the resort, except that it's in a commercial area in Ellsworth. 
What other questions do you have? I would recommend checking out this Facebook group for hiking and other recommendations for things to do within Acadia.

Other recommendations:
--Avoid the Jordan Pond House. The popovers are better at the Asticou Inn (they inherited the original popover ovens when the Pond House burnt down in the late 70s/early 80s.) Definitely walk around the pond, though!

--Try to get to the Quietside of the island

--Sunset at Seafood Ketch in Bass Harbor is don't miss.


----------



## silentg (Jun 10, 2022)

Have fun Tony!


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 10, 2022)

Enjoy it!  We had to exchange our week this year, due to heading to Myrtle Beach.  I will really miss it...such a comfortable place to stay.  Envious of you!


----------



## Bunk (Jun 11, 2022)

Tony:  I've reserved a two bedroom at Acadia during the second week of October.  I'd appreciate suggestions as to what unit to request.   Thank you


----------



## Laurie (Jun 11, 2022)

amycurl said:


> --Avoid the Jordan Pond House. The popovers are better at the Asticou Inn (they inherited the original popover ovens


We agree on many things  but I have to disagree with you and others about this, especially if you're in the park every day. Yes the popovers at Asticou Inn are wonderful also. But the setting at Jordan Pond House outdoor seating area is so gorgeous, and to my knowledge only Jordan Pond makes those delicious popover ice cream sundaes, and who can't eat (lobster and) popovers every day for one week when in Maine? Not either/or, it's both/and.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 11, 2022)

I think I also have the view of most of the islanders that are resentful of the sweetheart deal that Dreamland, LLC--a company "from away"--got in the bidding process that ousted the long-time (60+ years), locally-owned concessionaire, The Acadia Corp (which still runs some gift shops on the island.) I think a lot of islanders are just waiting for that contract to run its course before going back to Jordan Pond House. My mother tried going once, and declared the food not nearly as good (*and* they no longer do the unlimited popovers at dinner, which, honestly, was the main draw, LOL!)

 I agree, the view is gorgeous. That's why I say definitely do the path that goes around the lake. You can always take your own picnic and eat on the same lawn, if you can stand the bees--*and* if you can find a parking place. 

And, for the record, I really like the ocean view off the porch of the Asticou as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2022)

I would love your take on the resort.  Our daughter-in-law really wants to go to Maine, and Samoset seems a bit off of the beaten path for her taste.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 11, 2022)

Just back

Due to severe crowding at Cadillac mountain, you must make a timed online reservation for $6 to drive up to Cadillac mountain.  We had no problem getting the reservation for the next day ( all times open) but I understand that other times of the year the reservations can be hard to get. 

Note that there are many YouTube videos which show extreme hikes in Acadia but there are hundreds of miles of family friendly hiking trails in the park. 

While there we found the most expensive fast food restaurant ever. $90 for two sandwiches  Beals in SouthHarbor  Good lobster roll but $90 for two seems really high when you must order at the front counter, sit on a picnic bench, get your own water and bus your own table.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 11, 2022)

Yes, Beals Lobster Pier is not where I would go. The best lobster is the one you make in your timeshare unit; get the lobbies themselves at any of the local lobster pounds.  We like the Travelin' Lobster (we also tend to get them from a local right off the boat, too, if the boat's out that day.)

Charlotte's, near Seawall, is also very popular.

One of my favorite restaurants on the island isn't a seafood joint---It's XYZ, also on the Quietside.

The Facebook group that I linked to earlier has great photos and recommendations of hikes/walks all over the island. There's also protected places on the island that aren't national park that are also worth exploring--there's a Nature Conservancy reserve and multiple spots owned by Maine Coast Heritage Trust.


----------



## tonygraz@iwon.com (Jun 12, 2022)

Bunk said:


> Tony:  I've reserved a two bedroom at Acadia during the second week of October.  I'd appreciate suggestions as to what unit to request.   Thank you


There are 3 sections to the resort, townhouses, villas and the manor house. The townhouses are 2br two story units with a king br and 2twin br.. the villas are single floor lockoffs(2/8),and the manor house has 3 3br lockoffs on each floor. The units of each type are all just about the same, so unless you want to be closer to the clubhouse there's not much of a choice. The manor house can be a bit noisy , so my choice there would be the 3rd floor or 73A. If you don't want stairs go for a villa or the manor house 71A. There are outside stairs to get to villa unit 57. The 2br villa lockoffs have 2 kitchens, one w/o a dishwasher and a full size washer and dryer. Villas 61 and 62 are handicap accessible.


----------



## tonygraz@iwon.com (Jun 12, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> Just back
> 
> Due to severe crowding at Cadillac mountain, you must make a timed online reservation for $6 to drive up to Cadillac mountain.  We had no problem getting the reservation for the next day ( all times open) but I understand that other times of the year the reservations can be hard to get.
> 
> ...


The reservations for the Cadillac Summit road are required through October 19 available online and in advance. You will also need to have a park entrance pass. For info on the pass call 207-288-3338.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 12, 2022)

Tony
Is AC in all the units?


----------



## tonygraz@iwon.com (Jun 13, 2022)

Greg G said:


> Tony
> Is AC in all the units?


Yes - the 30s and 40s now have A/C.


----------



## tonygraz@iwon.com (Jun 14, 2022)

tonygraz@iwon.com said:


> There are 3 sections to the resort, townhouses, villas and the manor house. The townhouses are 2br two story units with a king br and 2twin br.. the villas are single floor lockoffs(2/8),and the manor house has 3 3br lockoffs on each floor. The units of each type are all just about the same, so unless you want to be closer to the clubhouse there's not much of a choice. The manor house can be a bit noisy , so my choice there would be the 3rd floor or 73A. If you don't want stairs go for a villa or the manor house 71A. There are outside stairs to get to villa unit 57. The 2br villa lockoffs have 2 kitchens, one w/o a dishwasher and a full size washer and dryer. Villas 61 and 62 are handicap accessible.


There are also outside stairs to enter 58. The 30s also have 3/4 stairs on the walkway to the units because of some landscaping done several years ago.


----------



## Bunk (Jun 20, 2022)

@tonygraz@iwon.com and others:

For our trip in the first week of October, we booked a villa, that is a single story duplex unit that can be used as a two bedroom, and sleeps 8.  I understand that Villages 61 and 62 are handicap accessible but fortunately that is not a concern at this time.    
Is there a particular Villa or area that you recommend we request in terms of being quiet or having a good view.
Also, even though Villas 57 and 58 have outdoor stairs, is their any advantage in staying there.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## tonyg (Jun 21, 2022)

51-56 have a view of the wetland from the front side and the backside looks on the rear area of the other villas.  The 57-60 villas view is of the grassland with the Hampton Inn in the background. The 61-62 handicapped villas are to the right of the Manor House toward the Villas (not visible or non existent in the photo linked below). Unit 57 is above the resort laundry, so there may be a noise problem there during the day. All the villas are in two unit buildings - so there will be possible noise from the adjacent villa. The views are not great from any one particular unit.
Aerial view of the resort: https://acadiavillageresort.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/about_page_2.jpg


----------



## Greg G (Jun 21, 2022)

tonyg said:


> 51-56 have a view of the wetland from the front side and the backside looks on the rear area of the other villas. The 57-60 villas view is of the grassland with the Hampton Inn in the background. The 61-62 handicapped villas are to the right of the Manor House toward the Villas (not visible or non existent in the photo linked below). Unit 57 is above the resort laundry, so there may be a noise problem there during the day. All the villas are in two unit buildings - so there will be possible noise from the adjacent villa. The views are not great from any one particular unit.
> Aerial view of the resort: https://acadiavillageresort.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/about_page_2.jpg



Google maps satellite view is also somewhat helpful in combination with the above description to visualize things as well.  Street view doesn't go fully into the resort, just to the main office building  https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...db!5m2!4m1!1i2!8m2!3d44.5331564!4d-68.4045858


----------



## tonyg (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't know where they got the idea that there was a doctor in the resort - maybe I should google it.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 25, 2022)

tonyg said:


> I don't know where they got the idea that there was a doctor in the resort - maybe I should google it.


Maybe because there's a doctor's office/clinic right at the entrance?


----------



## tonyg (Jun 29, 2022)

Sure, but they show the doctor where unit 62 is. There was no doctor in that unit last September when I stayed there. The medical center is on the left side of resort way while the resort is to the right. Somebody put the doctor marker outside the medical center and in the resort instead. Like they say, you can't believe everything on the internet.


----------



## Bunk (Jul 2, 2022)

Do you have any suggestions about places to visit in addition to Acadia National Park


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 2, 2022)

I have a cruise stop in Bar Harbor in late August next year.  I think it is a tender port from 7-4pm.  So assume I have from 9-2:30pm what would you suggest?  Guided tours or on our own?  Should I try to rent a car to explore?  Has anyone done any guided tours or boat trips that they especially loved.


----------



## kwelty (Jul 2, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I have a cruise stop in Bar Harbor in late August next year.  I think it is a tender port from 7-4pm.  So assume I have from 9-2:30pm what would you suggest?  Guided tours or on our own?  Should I try to rent a car to explore?  Has anyone done any guided tours or boat trips that they especially loved.



We are on a cruise this Sept. that stops there and we plan on using L.L. Bean's free shuttle bus to get around the area.







The Island Explorer features bus routes linking hotels, inns, and campgrounds with destinations in Acadia National Park and neighboring village centers. Clean propane-powered vehicles offer Mount Desert Island visitors and residents free transportation to hiking trails, carriage roads, island beaches, and in-town shops and restaurants.


			Island Explorer Home


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 2, 2022)

Bunk, if you are going to be there more than a couple of days, explore Castine, Deer Isle, Little Deer Isle, Stonington.  A ton of history, and beautiful views as well, without the crazy that can be Bar Harbor. We also enjoyed driving Rt 1 north to the "other" side of Acadia...the Schoodic Peninsula.  

Tschwa2, we tend to avoid Bar Harbor "in season"....too crowded for this Mainer.    I'm sure that others will chime in.  If it were me, I wouldn't bother with a car.  There are tour buses and trolleys that will take you around to the sites if your aim is to see Acadia. 

I really enjoyed our trip there last summer, and in some ways, I loved it in January more.   Missing it this year. Hopefully I can find a long weekend this fall to venture up that way!


----------



## tonyg (Jul 4, 2022)

I'll go along with Missy's suggestions. Schoodic is a nice trip down rt. 1 - maybe 45 minutes from AVR. I like it best on a windy day. As for bar harbor, I consider it to be a tourist trap and driving there is congestion. We were going to the main park in June, but we never got to as we turned around when it became evident that there was a several mile backup from the island (MDI). Ben a while since we have been there and the changes are not popular with the locals - particularly the Cadillac Mountain reservations and fee. October should be a good time to visit - even Bar Harbor (if there are no cruise ships in harbor). I can still remember a time when Labor Day was the end of the tourist season there.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 15, 2022)

We spent a very nice week at Acadia Village Resort at the beginning of October.

Acadia National Park was very crowded. Especially the parking lots. But once we started to hike, the crowds always thinned out considerably and we had a good time. Lots to do in the park. We caught sunset at Cadillac Mountain and Gorham Mountain. We were surprised that there was no introductory tape at the Visitor Center.

We stumbled upon Asticou Azalea Gardens, Thuya Gardens and Asticou Terrace in Northeast Harbor. They were great. If we visit in the summer, we’ll make sure to see Rockefeller Gardens in Seal Harbor and also do a boat tour to see the puffins

Schoodic Peninsula is well worth visiting. No crowds. Even Schoodic Point had very few people on a gorgeous warm and sunny Sunday.

We found very good restaurants on Mount Desert Island and also in Ellsworth/Trenton.

@tonyg  Thanks for your recommendations about Acadia Village Resort. We were very happy with the Unit. The separate units provided a lot of privacy for us and our guests. It was an easy drive from the Village to Acadia National Park, to Schoodic and to points further east.

(Photos are view from Gotham Mountain, sunset at Cadillac Mountain, and Schoodic Point)


----------



## amycurl (Oct 15, 2022)

@tschwa2, PM closer to your dates and let me know when you are there. We may overlap and I would be happy to give you a guided, free tour of the island.  My mom sold her place on the island, but she picked up additional weeks at Harbor Ridge, so we'll still be on the island every August. 

I would definitely recommend the free Island Explorer buses. You can catch them at the Village Green in downtown Bar Harbor and get to any place you would want to go. While it's not "guided," it is a great way to view the scenery. For that limited amount of time, I would take the one the circles the Park Loop Road and you can get off and explore all of the iconic spots, including Thunder Hole, and walk the Ocean Path.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 15, 2022)

We own an early October unit at Harbor Ridge that we always use for trading. After seeing the pics, I am thinking we should use our unit next year. How were the temps, @Bunk?


----------



## amycurl (Oct 15, 2022)

You should definitely use your week, @dmbrand!  Currently, temps on MDI have been in the 30s/40s during the mornings, and warming to 50s/low 60s on sunny days. It can get windy and rainy, which can make it feel chillier.  It's great weather for hiking on the island, although a tad cool for water-based activities, but if you layer-up, it's fine. And the crowds will be going down now. I would just avoid downtown Bar Harbor in early October when a cruise ship is in port.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 15, 2022)

@tschwa2

I'm not sure whether the town's action and the proposed citizen's initiative that  is scheduled for a vote next month will affect your cruise:

https://www.mainepublic.org/busines...er-cruise-ships-will-come-to-a-head-this-fall

*For Bar Harbor, long-simmering debate over cruise ships will come to a head this fall*

This is the view we had from the park.  I believe this is the Royal Caribbean Voyager of the Sea


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 15, 2022)

I'll be there in late May and it looks like September and October are the only months that have more cruise passengers than the proposed cap will allow.  The summer shuttle service didn't begin until June 30 in 2022 so I doubt they will have it up and going by May 28th when my cruise tender's in at 7am.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 15, 2022)

dmbrand said:


> We own an early October unit at Harbor Ridge that we always use for trading. After seeing the pics, I am thinking we should use our unit next year. How were the temps, @Bunk?



We really lucked out with the weather.  In one week, we had a few days where we only needed a sweat shirt and after we warmed up from hiking for a while, just a t-shirt.  Mostly sunny.  Several days were in the high 60's and once it was in the low 70's.  It was cold at night. Lows generally ranged between mid 30's to mid 40's.  When we were at Cadillac Mountain to see the sunset, it felt pretty cold.


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 16, 2022)

@Bunk , we were in Castine for Columbus Day weekend. Weather was gorgeous! I'm glad you had fun. Acadia Village isn't fancy, but it is quite comfortable. Looking forward to trying out Harbor Ridge one of these days, too.  In my opinion, October is one of the very best times to be in Maine!


----------



## kwelty (Oct 16, 2022)

missyrcrews said:


> Looking forward to trying out Harbor Ridge one of these days, too.


We own at Harbor Ridge and love it. I see you own at Samoset.  We are in the process of buying a June week there that precedes our Harbor Ridge week so we will have two weeks in Maine.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 16, 2022)

There are way too many instagramers at Bass Harbor Lighthouse.


----------



## Brett (Oct 17, 2022)

Bunk said:


> @tschwa2
> 
> I'm not sure whether the town's action and the proposed citizen's initiative that  is scheduled for a vote next month will affect your cruise:
> 
> ...



It will be interesting if the locals vote to reduce the cruise ships docking at Bar Harbor

Our view from the balcony when we were at Bar Harbor last month


----------

